# Pine Cone Scales on Dietmar Kressler knife



## Gobbler Down (Mar 26, 2013)

A friend of mine and knifemaker, Kirk Rexroat MS, sent me this picture after I posted my "Devil's Backbone" on the forum. Kirk is a great guy and has a heart as big as Wyoming. Check him out online at Rexroat Knives.

The knife scales on the Dietmar Kressler _*ARE NOT MINE*_! Just to get that out of the way. It's a bittersweet posting though....I thought I had come up with something original....

At least you can see what a master craftsman can do with an ugly block of pine cone and resin!

Enjoy! 
Gobbler Down


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 26, 2013)

He done a nice job, and your handles will work just as well in the right hands so don't go beating yourself up just because someone else had done it before you, it is still a great look on a set of scales either way


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 26, 2013)

Good example of what yours could look like when finished.  Great example of a finished product.  It's good enough to go on a $8,000 knife, I'm sure it will help you sell some of your scales.

I'm packing up my shop to move again, once settled I'll hit you up for  some scales.

For those that aren't familiar with Deitmar's work, that is a full integral knife, (one solid bar of steel) guards, handle, blade, all machined out of a solid billet.

Hope you sell a ton of them.

John I.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks Gentlemen...not discouraged at all...as you stated...provides a bit of inspiration seeing the final product in the hands of a true artist!  Thank you for your kind words.  And HOOAH! John 
Jim
CW5 USA (Ret)


----------



## fishbum2000 (Mar 26, 2013)

Those look nice, I bet you can do just as good a job. Just give her a whirl


----------



## gritsknives (Mar 27, 2013)

Believe me and everyone else, your scales are awesome! Your scales would make even a beginning knife makers knife look awesome!


----------

